# Umstieg von Plesk auf ISPconfig3?



## andy0815 (13. Feb. 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe derzeit einen Server mit der Verwaltungssoftware Plesk (Version 9.5.4), darauf sind mehrere Domains und Webseiten. Da bei Plesk im Standardpaket auch nur 10 Domains verwaltet werden können, musste ich schon ein Upgrade auf 100 Domains bei S4y kaufen. Auf einem Testserver habe ich ja jetzt erfolgreich ISPconfig3 installiert und bin schon sehr von dem ISPConfig3 überrascht. Das kann ja alles, was Plesk auch kann und zwar ohne Domainanzahl-Beschränkung. Daher bin ich jetzt am überlegen, ob ich von Plesk auf ISPConfig3 umsteige. Wie ist Eure Meinung dazu?

Habt ihr vielleicht auch Tipps zur Vorgehensweise? Ich hatte neulich mal den Fehler gemacht, per Konsole postfix nachzuinstallieren (qmail war installiert) und da hat der Installer das Plesk komplett runtergeworfen. Danach hatte ich kein Plesk mehr, aber dafür postfix ;-) Musste dann Plesk wieder nachinstallieren. 
Wäre es möglich, Plesk einfach zu deinstallieren und dann ISPConfig3 zu installieren? Hat da jemand Erfahrung sammeln können? Oder wäre es besser die Datenbanken und Webseiten zu sichern, den Server komplett mit frischen Debian neu aufzusetzen und ISPConfig zu installieren und danach die Datenbanken wieder einzuspielen und die entsprechenden Webdateien?


----------



## undeluxe (13. Feb. 2011)

Ich kann nur empfehlen den Server reinstallieren und dann ISPConfig zu installieren ...


----------



## andy0815 (13. Feb. 2011)

Zitat von undeluxe:


> Ich kann nur empfehlen den Server reinstallieren und dann ISPConfig zu installieren ...


Ja, habe ich mir schon gedacht... ist wahrscheinlich wirklich die sauberste Methode. Bedeutet nur für die Webseiten eine größere Offline-Zeit...


----------



## Till (13. Feb. 2011)

Kann mich der Empfehlung von Undeluxe nur anschließen. Alles andere wird nicht funktionieren.

Wenn es ein gemieteter Server ist und Du keine alngen kündigungsfristen hast, dann kann es auch eine Alternative sein einen neuen Server zu mieten und dann die Seiten stück für stück umzuziehen. So dass Du für einen Monat beide Server parallel betreibst.


----------



## andy0815 (13. Feb. 2011)

Ja, stimmt, dann wäre die Ausfallzeit kürzer. Es ist ein gemieteter Server, aber der Vertrag läuft noch bis nächstes Jahr und wenn ich jetzt einen neuen noch dazu mieten würde, dann müsste ich fast ein Jahr lang zwei Server bezahlen. Mal schauen, ich werde wohl die Webseiten priorisieren müssen, und dann gleich die wieder online bringen, die am wichtigsten sind. Sieht nach ner Nachtschicht aus ;-)

Hat jemand denn schon mal allgemeine Erfahrungen mit Plesk im Vergleich zu ISPConfig3 gemacht? Ich persönlich finde, ISPConfig3 ist wesentlich schlanker als Plesk. Plesk greift sehr tief in die Serverstruktur ein, man kann aber auch sehr viel damit steuern und verwalten. Aber im Großen und Ganzen denken ich, das ISPConfig3 völlig ausreicht um ein paar Webseiten, FTP-Zugänge und MySQL sowie Email-Accounts auf einem Server zu verwalten.


----------



## undeluxe (13. Feb. 2011)

Bei ISPConfig ist man so gesehen richtig Frei ...

Als ich mal Plesk hatte, gab es sehr oft, auch gravierende Probleme bei eigener Software die aufm Server lief...


----------



## andy0815 (15. Feb. 2011)

Ein großer Nachteil von Plesk ist meiner Meinung auch, das nur EIN FTP-Benutzer pro Domain angelegt werden kann. Es gibt zwar ein Addon von Haggybear (Matthias Hackbarth), aber das muss man erst nachinstallieren.


----------



## andy0815 (20. Feb. 2011)

So, nun habe ich hier mit meinem "Umstiegs-Thema" genervt, jetzt will ich aber auch berichten wie es gelaufen ist.

Zuerst habe ich Sicherungen der Daten und Datenbanken auf dem Server und per FTP auf einen Backup-Server geschoben. 
Dann habe den Server komplett platt gemacht und ein Debian 5 als Minimalinstallation auf den Server installiert. Gleich danach Update/Upgrade gemacht.
Danach Installation und Einrichtung der Software php, phpmyadmin, mysql usw. 
Als Webmail-Software habe ich mich für Roundcube entschieden und diese auch installiert.
Danach das ISPConfig3 installiert.
Domains und FTP-Zugänge im ISPConfig3 neu angelegt, sowie die Datenbanken. Danach die Backups wieder eingespielt.
Hat alles wunderbar geklappt, danke auch noch mal für die Diskussion hier im Forum.

Mit ISPConfig3 bin ich bisher sehr zufrieden. Kleine Anmerkung: wenn man mehrere Domains hat, sieht man nicht gleich alle in der Übersicht und muss zur nächsten Seite weiterklicken. Vielleicht kann man hier irgendwo eine Einstellung einfügen, wo man auswählen kann, wie viele Domains in der Liste gezeigt werden.


----------

